# Braiding office bands



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks to aerolith for this:






Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Thanks to aerolith for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size bands you using ?

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I believe those are #64s. But the same technique works for a wide variety of bands ... #32s, Alliance file bands, Ruberbandguns red #32s, etc.

Cheers ... Charles


----------

